# Stability problems with Duron 1000 on a ECS K7S5A MB

## loki1

I've been having problems with my computer completely freezing when compiling large projects (KDE for example).

The system is a AMD Duron 1 Ghz running on an ECS K7S5A motherboard - has anyone had similar problems and/or ideas for resolving them?

----------

## Flake

from this site (articles section)

http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-hw1/

talks about bad memory and such.

hope this helps.

----------

## loki1

Thanks Flake,

but I doubt it is a memory problem - that was my first throught - but i've done multiple extensive memory tests on the system with no detected problems.

I have a feeling its more likely some sort of a configuration problem - either in the bios or kernel that I am unaware would cause a problem.

----------

## Amorphis

My guess would be a temperature problem. Having the CPU at 100% for a long time (like when you are compiling a large project) might raise the temperature of the CPU to a level that causes a complete shutdown of the CPU (for safety reasons).

----------

## BonezTheGoon

I have installed on two different ECS K7S5A board so far, both were different revisions and both had different BIOS Versions (sorry can't remember exact numbers, I will try to post them if it seems needed) so I doubt that it is anything in the BIOS.  I am not entirely pleased with ECS BIOSes though so I don't think that should be completely dismissed as a possibility.  I do however think that other options should be considered first, mainly the point brought up by Amorphis.  It would be wise to ensure that you have proper cooling and proper contact to the CPU, I highly recommend "Arctic Silver II"® thermal interface material.  (the whole trademark/copyright junk is due to multiple reports I have read regarding mis-use of product and company names in forums which result in legal action against the forum, so why not take precaution eh?)  At any rate, I would check the heat possibility.  Also check all connections, obviously, while you are inside the case anyway.  Consider your ambient temp and also the surroundings of the machine (is it tucked under your desk in the corner where it can't circulate air?) and those kinds of other heat related considerations.

Good luck!!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## bmk1st

AMD always run hotter than pentium.  Try to leave your computer running for an hour or so then reboot and get in BIOS. Check the temperature and see if it is well over 60 C / 140 C then it may be heat-related. If it is then post here again and we'll try to help.

----------

## loki1

I tried doing the compilation of KDE again and as soon as it froze i powered off to check to the temp in the bios

it was 53 for the processor and 39 for the system

neither of which seems to high to me.

Also there should be plenty of room for air circulation - there is 2 feet or more on each side of the cpu.

Don't have any more ideas about possible problems

----------

## dany_n

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8265

It looks like we have the same problem when compiling KDE.

I also got the freezing problem when compiling Fluxbox but the 2nd time was ok.

I just posted a question about the CFLAG options and hope this is the solution...

----------

## dany_n

I forgot, I use a Duron 800 on a ECS K7S5A MB (I wanted to try a non-VIA chipset ;() 

I will check the CPU temperature but at this low speed and with the big fan I use, I doubt that's the key.

I've also recompiled the kernel and removed APM and ACPI support and will give a try to KDE .. again !

I DON'T WANT to give up on Gentoo just for that !

----------

## loki1

I may have been to quick to dispose of the idea of faulty memory - I previously tried with memtester and a couple of tools for Windows - all of these tests past.

I finally got the download of memtest86 to work and I tested the memory with it - and received error in test number 6 - at the same memory addresses given to me in BSODs from when I had Windows on that machine.

I am getting the RAM replaced tomorrow - so I should find out then if this is the actual problem after that.

----------

## dany_n

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I've reproduced the KDE compilation bug using Memtest86... during the test #6... PC just frozen.

I'm not a tweaker and use the stock memory settings.. so I know where to look now .. a good excuse to use DDRAM now.

KDE - The ultimate Memory testing suite !

Thank you for the different comments

Dany

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *dany_n wrote:*   

> KDE - The ultimate Memory testing suite !

 

Now thats just plain funny!  At the same time, I'll have to keep that in mind when troubleshooting!!  hee hee

Good job in getting your issue taken care of!!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## aardvark

I once struggled with an ECS k7s5a when building a system for a friend.

It would also completely lock up at random times under hight load. 

I found some forums about this mobo on www.ocworkbench.com and there I concluded that some versions of this motherboard are very sentitive to unstable (underpowered) powersupplies and noname ddr ram.

I replaced the PSU with a brand one and replaced the ram with nanya ram.

I put it on a stress test and it ran for two days. The problem appeared to be solved. Maybe you should check in that direction.

----------

